# My ilangi colony



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

ilangi


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

???


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

I think that was a problem about my PC. I couldn't send the pictures. I upload pictures now.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pics and nice fish.


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Tito  .


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

New shots...

[


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice Ilangi, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Please tell about your photo taking tecniques.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Beautiful colony and great pics! :thumb:


----------



## Ting Fung (Sep 24, 2006)

what a wonderful tropheus!


----------



## rsulaiman (May 30, 2008)

:thumb: speechless....


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you had any luck breeding these gorgeous fish?
If so I want some


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you guys.


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Two new shots


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome.

Very jealous of your fish AND your photography abilities!


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Demasonian...


----------



## 3 45's (Feb 18, 2010)

how many Trophues can I keep in a 50?


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

What do you mean with ''50''? Please explain.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it is a 50 gal. 
How many could he keep in a 50 gal.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

They are not recommended for a 50 gallon.....


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

fiupntballr said:


> They are not recommended for a 50 gallon.....


Absolutely I agree with you.


----------



## tangs4me (Jun 5, 2009)

nice illangi mate r they wc


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, they're WC.


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

New photos


----------

